# Crawford County Trophy Hunt Club



## larrypayton (Jun 17, 2014)

We have a trophy hunting club in Musella, GA with approximately 1100 acres of mixed woods. We have mature planted pines, hardwood bottoms, and a clear cut area.

The property is about 15 minutes West of Macon GA and 20 minutes south of Barnesville GA.

Trophy requirements are 130" class bucks and above.

There has only been a couple does taken on the property in 4 years and we have only taken 5 cull bucks and 2 trophy bucks in the past 2 years because we have been letting the population and deer grow. There were only 2 members for the past 2 years and we are opening it up for a total of 8 members this year.

We have a lot of food plots in place and around 20 feeders with corn/protein pellets. There are approximately 25 stands currently in place.

The property has a barn/lodge on site with power and water. It has 6 bedrooms and a bathroom with shower and toilet. We are replacing the appliances in the kitchen and will have satellite TV. Campers are welcome as well.

We are constantly working to improve the property and deer heard to hold truly TROPHY bucks on the property. There are loads of turkey on the property and only 2 of the current members turkey hunt. HAVE AT EM! We are also working on a wetland area this year for waterfowl.

Club Dues are $1500 per year. This includes 1 full year and you get two personal areas that nobody else can bother and the remainder of the stands will be first come first serve (peg board) system. We are a very family friendly group. Spouses are included with your membership as well as any children currenly living at home/going to school.

If you are interested either reply to this posting, email me at lpayton7711@gmail.com, or call me at 770-841-7781

thanks!

Larry


----------



## larrypayton (Jun 17, 2014)

We have 2 or maybe 3 spots available currently. First 3 to put their money down gets the spots. I will meet you at the property so that you can view it.


----------



## larrypayton (Jun 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## larrypayton (Aug 14, 2014)

One spot still available in central georgia


----------



## larrypayton (Aug 17, 2014)

Filled our last spot yesterday. If you are interested in next season send me a PM or email at lpayton7711@gmail.com


----------



## deerhunter33 (Jan 18, 2015)

larry--any openings for 2015-2016 season--I would be very interested--if so pm so I can call you--thanks ed


----------



## larrypayton (Sep 30, 2015)

We still have one spot available for this season. If you are interested please call 770-841-7781

Larry


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 15, 2015)

I would possibly be interested for next season, If you have any opening after this year please feel free to contact me. Thanks

Cole


----------



## larrypayton (Oct 15, 2015)

Will do. We filled the last spot for this season last weekend.


----------



## BRH (Nov 11, 2015)

PM sent


----------

